# Sandhill Park - Military hospital/Asylum



## star (Dec 19, 2007)

Hello, I'm here, thought I would jump straight in with some photos that I took today.




































I've got hundreds more but I haven't had time to go through them all


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, stunning pics, Star. Love the third one down with the ivy and what looks like a tiny porthole.
That looks like an interesting explore...gorgeous building too. Would love to see some more photos when you've sorted through them
Welcome to DP, btw.

Cheers


----------



## sheep2405 (Dec 19, 2007)

Amazing work, as Foxy said number three looks like a porthole, but cant imagine one in this building, so what is it?

S


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 19, 2007)

Interesting place but I would loose the bad bracket and blend / HDR job. It really doesnt do the quality of your photos any favours.


----------



## Simon-G (Dec 20, 2007)

Excellent photos star, Quality pics, Your photo's are crystal clear and that close up of the mattress has turned out brill, what camera are you using.

Simon-g


----------



## star (Dec 20, 2007)

The thing that looks like a porthole was on the side of a tank - probably for oil to heat the place



Reaperman said:


> Interesting place but I would loose the bad bracket and blend / HDR job. It really doesnt do the quality of your photos any favours.



That was my first attempt at HDR, not got the hang of it properly yet Here is a non-HDR version





Simon-g: I'm using a Nikon D50


----------



## Reaperman (Dec 20, 2007)

star said:


> That was my first attempt at HDR, not got the hang of it properly yet Here is a non-HDR version



Well I wasnt really talking about how well you'd done the HDR I was more making the point that your photos dont need it at all. I reject the use of HDR in the vast majority of examples you see on the internet as a pointless visual gimic that ultimately detracts from the subject of the photo. 

Naturally this is my opinion, but HDR will always struggle to find a place within a UE photography context. Broadly photos taken while exploring fall into two categories those that are taken purely to document a site as it is phisically and those that are taken with a referance to fine art photography, to Capture the feel and essance of the place.

The Problem with HDR is that it helps neither of the examples above. Those who wish to document a site as thier sole purpose reject HDR as a non naturalistic representation of the place visited, Classically documentary photographs are not extensively edited, Which again Leaves HDR frowned upon. Secondly with Fine art oriented photos you are playing to fine art audience who typically will not be impressed by some average looking photos that have been hastilly rendered to HDR.

I recon the best example is how much better the unedited version of the first photo is than the one you intially posted.


----------



## *Tom* (Jul 27, 2008)

*Photos*


Hey, do you have any more photos? If so, can you post them please? :]


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 28, 2008)

Nice set of pics Star 

Lb:jimlad:


----------

